# Perdido river spotted bass



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Herd from a friend the spots where biting in perdido on minnows on sand bars in the after noon, so we loaded up and got to the river about 4 with about two dozen minnows, we fished a few sand bars and boated 7 spots and fished intoo the night with the rest of the minnows for some catfish, after about two hours we had only caught 3 catfish and 5 gars, it was time to go the gars wouldn't leave our baits alone all the bass was released .


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

by the way guys these pictures was takin with my new G2 phone its as good as my digital camera even in the dark the pictures are really clear:thumbsup:


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

awesome man any size to those spots??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

pretty decent for spots 12-15 inches


----------

